# Gold alligator clips and wire???



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, all of my controller components have arrived....so it's time to begin building my controller.

I was thinking last night about trying to find some gold plated wire and alligator clips for the controller. Anyone know of a source for this type of heavier guage wire and gold clips??

I've been digging on Ebay.....not not having alot of luck there.  


Just trying to set up the best controller I can really....hell, maybe I'm just over thinking things... :lol:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Heavy speaker wire works...
Gold alligator clips? lol
Why not... A little bling on the controller too? lol


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Heavy speaker wire works...
> Gold alligator clips? lol
> Why not... A little bling on the controller too? lol



Yeah, I guess I was thinking more in terms of better conductivity....... but it probably wouldn't make much of a difference unless the rest of the track I was running on was set up with the equivilant same quality :drunk:


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

We carry solid copper alligator clips w/ boots - http://www.brshobbies.com/catalog.php/BRSHobbies/pd74219

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

BRS Hobbies said:


> We carry solid copper alligator clips w/ boots - http://www.brshobbies.com/catalog.php/BRSHobbies/pd74219
> 
> Best regards,
> Brian



Hey Brian, thanks for the post.....the controller I just bought is currently set up with solid copper clips and boots..... just looking to upgrade one step further possibly..... :thumbsup:


----------

